# excision of a ganglion cyst



## stacyterramiggi@hotmail.com (Feb 15, 2010)

right wrist removal of dorsal ganglion cyst with excision of the extensive dorsal wrist extensor tenosynovium. can I bill this as 25115 and and use 25111 with a modifier 59


----------



## justkiminnc (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes but use a 51 modifier with those codes.


----------

